# IT Dienstleistung als Freiberuf



## torstenh (22 Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte vor einiger Zeit hier im Forum einige Threads gelesen die in Richtung Freiberufler gehen und habe mitbekommen das einige die SPS Programmierung freiberuflich ausüben. Meine momentane Situation ist so, das ich diesen Schritt ebenfalls anstreben möchte. Meine Fragen sind nun:
Welche Versicherungen benötigt ein Freiberufler um diesen Beruf auszuüben?
Vielleicht habt ihr auch einige Tip`s wie man den Einstieg am besten meistern kann?
Ich habe eigentlich schon einiges im INet gelesen aber da schreiben die einen so und die anderen so.
Die Entscheidung zu einer Selbstständigkeit ist noch nicht gefallen, da mir eben noch einige Informationen fehlen.

Grüße,
Torsten


----------



## SPS_Neuling (22 Mai 2010)

Bevor du dich für irgendeine Versicherung entscheidest, versicherer dich doch erstmal ob du aufgrund deiner Ausbildung bzw. Qualifikation die Anforderungen erfüllst. 

Software Dienstleistungen ist das eine jedoch sobald etwas z.B. an einer Maschine installiert wird (Antrieb etc.) braucht muss die Eintragung in die Handwerksrolle vorliegen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 Mai 2010)

SPS_Neuling schrieb:


> Bevor du dich für irgendeine Versicherung entscheidest, versicherer dich doch erstmal ob du aufgrund deiner Ausbildung bzw. Qualifikation die Anforderungen erfüllst.
> 
> Software Dienstleistungen ist das eine jedoch sobald etwas z.B. an einer Maschine installiert wird (Antrieb etc.) braucht muss die Eintragung in die Handwerksrolle vorliegen.




was denn das für ein Quatsch ?????


----------



## SPS_Neuling (22 Mai 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> was denn das für ein Quatsch ?????


 
Schonmal was davon gehört das für diese Arbeiten z.B. die Meisterpflicht besteht?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 Mai 2010)

SPS_Neuling schrieb:


> Schonmal was davon gehört das für diese Arbeiten z.B. die Meisterpflicht besteht?



Die besteht mit Sicherheit nicht........ aber ich lasse mich gerne von Dir anhand vernüftiger Quellen überzeugen. Ich bin gespannt.

Aber damit wir von den gleichen Sachenn sprechen... An einer Maschine wird ein Antrieb nachgerüstet. Laut deiner Meinung darf den Anschluss NUR ein Meister durchführen. Ist das so ?


----------



## SPS_Neuling (22 Mai 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Die besteht mit Sicherheit nicht........ aber ich lasse mich gerne von Dir anhand vernüftiger Quellen überzeugen. Ich bin gespannt.
> 
> Aber damit wir von den gleichen Sachenn sprechen... An einer Maschine wird ein Antrieb nachgerüstet. Laut deiner Meinung darf den Anschluss NUR ein Meister durchführen. Ist das so ?


 
Weiss zwar nicht was du da zusammen schreibst und wie da drauf kommst das nur ein Meister solche arbeiten durchführen darf. Bevor dieser Meister oder MA dieser Firma etwas in dieser Richtung wie Antriebe nachrüstet muss diese Firma durch Eintragung in Handwerksrolle dazu berechtigt sein solche arbeiten durchzuführen.


----------



## MSB (22 Mai 2010)

SPS_Neuling schrieb:


> Weiss zwar nicht was du da zusammen schreibst und wie da drauf kommst das nur ein Meister solche arbeiten durchführen darf. Bevor dieser Meister oder MA dieser Firma etwas in dieser Richtung wie Antriebe nachrüstet muss diese Firma durch Eintragung in Handwerksrolle dazu berechtigt sein solche arbeiten durchzuführen.


Um das wichtige von LILA nochmal zu betonen:
*vernüftiger Quellen*


----------



## SPS_Neuling (22 Mai 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> Um das wichtige von LILA nochmal zu betonen:
> *vernüftiger Quellen*


 
Brauchst hier nicht rumschreien


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 Mai 2010)

SPS_Neuling schrieb:


> Weiss zwar nicht was du da zusammen schreibst und wie da drauf kommst das nur ein Meister solche arbeiten durchführen darf. Bevor dieser Meister oder MA dieser Firma etwas in dieser Richtung wie Antriebe nachrüstet muss diese Firma durch Eintragung in Handwerksrolle dazu berechtigt sein solche arbeiten durchzuführen.



OK... also muss es ein MEISTERbetrieb sein der diesen Antrieb nachrüsten darf. OK... auch da wird es dir schwerfallen diesen Quatsch mit vernüftigen Quellen zu belegen.


----------



## SPS_Neuling (22 Mai 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> OK... also muss es ein MEISTERbetrieb sein der diesen Antrieb nachrüsten darf. OK... auch da wird es dir schwerfallen diesen Quatsch mit vernüftigen Quellen zu belegen.


 
http://www.gruenderblatt.de/meisterpflicht-artikel150.html#ueberschrift1


----------



## diabolo150973 (22 Mai 2010)

Spielt so etwas hier auch eine Rolle?

Wo gehöre ich hin?

Gruß,

dia


----------



## torstenh (22 Mai 2010)

....ich wollte hier keinen Streit über Berechtigungen und Ausbildungsstand usw vom Zaun brechen.
Ich denke die Fragen waren doch klar gestellt? oder habe ich etwas Missverständliches geschrieben? Ob und was man darf und was man nicht darf und der dazugehörige Ausbildungsstand ist im Moment für mich nicht relevant. Es wird bestimmt zum Thema wenn ich mich dafür oder dagegen entscheide aber nicht jetzt.
Eine Softwareanpassung oder Änderung hat nichts mit "Meister" oder "Ing." zu tun.
Nebenbei, auch eine Fachkraft kann und darf Motoren wechseln, sie darf nur nicht ausbilden soweit ich weiß.
Grundgedanke ist ein Netzwerk von Dienstleistern und Handwerkern welche Hand in Hand die jeweiligen Dienste ausüben und ich könnte ein Teil davon sein.
Ich möchte erst einmal abtasten was überhaupt auf mich zukommt und dazu zählen auch die finanziellen Dinge als auch die Absicherungen.

Grüße,
Torsten


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 Mai 2010)

SPS_Neuling schrieb:


> http://www.gruenderblatt.de/meisterpflicht-artikel150.html#ueberschrift1






> Verzeichnis der Gewerbe, die als zulassungspflichtige
> Handwerke betrieben werden können (§ 1 Abs. 2):



Jetzt weiss ich immer noch nicht woher du behauptest das ein Antrieb einer Maschine NUR von einem Meisterbetrieb angebaut werden darf ???

Ist mir jetzt aber auch egal. Wir haben durch diese Dummschwätzerei den schönen Tread von Thorsten zerstört.


----------



## diabolo150973 (22 Mai 2010)

Vielleicht kann man den ganzen Murks, bis auf #1, hier wegschmeißen und wir fangen das Thema noch einmal (vernünftig) von vorne an. Es sind sicherlich mehrere im Forum unterwegs, die sich schon mal darüber Gedanken gemacht haben "ihr eigener Chef" zu sein.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 Mai 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man den ganzen Murks, bis auf #1, hier wegschmeißen und wir fangen das Thema noch einmal (vernünftig) von vorne an. Es sind sicherlich mehrere im Forum unterwegs, die sich schon mal darüber Gedanken gemacht haben "ihr eigener Chef" zu sein.



Gute Idee.... aber das Problem war ja das gleich in #2 der Murks anfing und dadurch die Verunsicherung losging. Die Frage nach den Versicherungen wurde auch noch nicht beantwortet.

Ich empfehle auf jeden Fall eine Betriebshaftpflicht, eine Berufsunfähigkeitsversicherung und vielleicht noch eine Unfallversicherung


----------



## torstenh (22 Mai 2010)

Danke euch! Gute Idee! ja genau das denke ich auch das einige darüber nachdenken aber eben die Risiken nicht kennen und den finanziellen Rahmen. Ich denke es ist erst mal egal ob man was darf oder nicht. Wichtig ist wenn man was nicht darf muss man jemanden kennen der es darf.


Let`s start again!


Grüße,
Torsten

*vde*  *ROFL*


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (22 Mai 2010)

Wenn keine Eintragung in der Handwerkerrolle erfolgt , darf man nicht 
am Niederspannungsnetz des örtlichen EVUs rumschrauben oder Anträge auf den Anschluss an selbiges nicht ausfüllen bzw. an den Zähleranlagen sich betätigen. 
Ein ehemaliger Arbeitskollege von mir ist auch selbständig mit Softwareentwicklung, darf aber nach eigener Aussage keine Schaltschränke bauen bzw. anschliessen und in Betrieb nehmen. Inwieweit das stimmt kann ich leider nicht beurteilen.


----------



## torstenh (22 Mai 2010)

.....ja das kann sein, aber darum geht es nicht. Es geht darum das sich nicht jeder einen Steuerungsprogrammierer in seine Firma holen kann weil er mal einen Auftrag hat. Ebenso ist es so das man nur eine Dienstleistung erbringt. Als Freiberufler verkauft man sein Wissen und Können an andere Firmen welche sich keinen Softwerker einstellen wollen, können oder müssen. Der Vergleich zu einem Handwerksbetrieb hinkt da ein wenig da es damit recht wenig zu tun hat.
Das mit der EVU ist richtig aber wenn du selber schraubst und bist nicht in der Rolle und es passiert etwas, muss der Betreiber der Anlage nachweisen das die Arbeit von einer eingetragenen Firma abgenommen wurde. Schrauben kann jeder, es muss eben nur abgenommen sein um abgesichert zu sein. Wenn du also jemanden kennst der dir deine Arbeit abnimmt (sozusagen den Kopf für deine Arbeit hinhält) kannst du machen wie du es möchtest (natürlich fachgerecht!!!!!). Aber wie gesagt es geht nicht um Hausinstallation im handwerklichen Sinne!!!! das möchte ich nochmals betonen. 

Grüße,
Torsten


----------



## Homer79 (23 Mai 2010)

auch wenn dies etwas out of topic ist:



> Wenn keine Eintragung in der Handwerkerrolle erfolgt , darf man nicht
> am Niederspannungsnetz des örtlichen EVUs rumschrauben oder Anträge auf den Anschluss an selbiges nicht ausfüllen bzw. an den Zähleranlagen sich betätigen.


 
...das stimmt nur bedingt, um eine Eintragung ins Installationsverzeichnis (der jeweiligen EVU)zu bekommen, muss man nicht zwangsläufig in der Handwerksrolle eingetragen sein. Zumindest nicht als Industriebetrieb oder ähnliches...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 Mai 2010)

SPS_Neuling schrieb:


> Software Dienstleistungen ist das eine jedoch sobald etwas z.B. an einer Maschine installiert wird (Antrieb etc.) braucht muss die Eintragung in die Handwerksrolle vorliegen.



So ein Quatsch.

Verständlich. Jeder der sich anstrengt, um die Meisterprüfung
zu bestehen, möchte seinen Marktwert steigern - in dem er für
möglichst viele Tätigkeiten dieses Abschluss vorschreibt.

Für manche Tätigkeiten mag das sinnvoll sein, in anderen Fällen
ist es eher wettbewerbsverzerrend. Schließlich ist der ein Abschluß
erst mal ein Stück Papier und sagt nichts über den wirklichen
Sachverstand einer Person aus.

Eine reine Auflistung der Meisterberufe hilft uns da auch nicht weiter.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 Mai 2010)

torstenh schrieb:


> Welche Versicherungen benötigt ein Freiberufler um diesen Beruf auszuüben?
> Vielleicht habt ihr auch einige Tip`s wie man den Einstieg am besten meistern kann?



Hallo,

wenn Du Richtung "Haftpflicht" denkst:

Um das zu beurteilen, musst Du das Risiko abschätzen. Also was 
alles passieren kann. Die Versicherungen sprechen hier von Schäden,
die bei Vertragsabschluss typisch  vorhersehbar sind.


----------



## torstenh (23 Mai 2010)

....





> Für manche Tätigkeiten mag das sinnvoll sein, in anderen Fällen
> ist es eher wettbewerbsverzerrend. Schließlich ist der ein Abschluß
> erst mal ein Stück Papier und sagt nichts über den wirklichen
> Sachverstand einer Person aus.



so direkt wollte ich das nicht ausdrücken aber genau das ist das "hüpfende Komma!!!" Eine Fachkraft kann meines Wissens "praktisch" nicht mehr und nicht weniger als ein Handwerksmeister oder ........   !  wenn es dann in Richtung "Theorie" geht möchte ich sagen das es da Unterschiede gibt. Aber auch diese kann man als Fachkraft nachholen oder erlernen. So genug dem! denn sonst kommen wir wieder zu den ersten Threads und das war nicht Sinn dieser Anfrage.

Die Richtung Haftpflicht ist genau das was ich eigentlich meinte. Wie sichert man sich eben am besten ab? Wenn eine Familie dahintersteht ist das Risiko was man eingeht (oder eingehen muss!) ziehmlich hoch und da sollte man sich schon richtig absichern.

Die nächste Frage wäre dann noch, muss man am Anfang "Klinke putzen?" ich denke schon! " muss man am Seil ziehen wenn die Glocken leuten sollen um gehört zu werden " wäre ja dann in diesem Fall um zu zeigen das man "da" ist.

Grüße,
Torsten


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 Mai 2010)

am optimalsten ware es natürlich wenn du schon einen Kundenstamm zB aus der alten Firma hast. Einfach selbstständig machen und warten das die Kunden an der Tür klingeln wird nicht gehen. 

Ich hatte das Glück das nach der Insolvenz meiner alten Firma die Kunden nach Service geschrien haben. Ich hatte also vor der Gewerbeanmeldung im Prinzip schon Arbeit für Wochen und dabei ist es bisher geblieben.

Ich habe mal spasseshalber ein paar Anzeigen in lokalen Blättern geschaltet um zu zeigen das man DA ist. Die Reaktion darauf ist 0. Nicht mal der örtliche Sportverein kam zum betteln


----------



## torstenh (23 Mai 2010)

......warten geht nicht! das denke ich auch so! dachte mehr so an Messen usw.


grüße,
Torsten


----------

